# Soma Ta Bo Saddle - Turbo Copy



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I want a white Turbo, rarer than hens teeth - so instead I'm thinking a Soma Ta-Bo.

Anyone seen/tried these??

http://store.somafab.com/somatabosaddle.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They have a Regal and Flite copy too...I'm thinking about trying the Regal


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Methinks c$60 for a fair copy is better that $189 for the original...........

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...38_751&zenid=e40d01af7b66ca92cf61cb3ba8932a1d


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I think this seat belongs on my new Masi I'm getting ready to order=) .


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

btdt- http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160754

except for the cardiff brooks knockoff, those all have lorica covers, not leather


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Didn't Turbo's cost around $40?

I've got a white one in my basement with so many miles that there are lots of place that the white is worn off, so you can see the "skin" color. One of these days, I'll start using it again.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Didn't Turbo's cost around $40?
> 
> I've got a white one in my basement with so many miles that there are lots of place that the white is worn off, so you can see the "skin" color. One of these days, I'll start using it again.




29.99


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Should be able to get these in New Zealand, there is an agent for Soma here. I'll check for you tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Just put a Ta-Bo on my Rawland--feels like a Turbo to me. Recommended!


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

The turbos have been re-issued and can be had in black and white for around $50. The new ones have a synthetic cover instead of leather, but I have one and like it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

junkfoodjunkie said:


> The turbos have been re-issued and can be had in black and white for around $50. The new ones have a synthetic cover instead of leather, but I have one and like it.



Beautiful bike....I love the Sante components...What frame is that?


----------



## junkfoodjunkie (Sep 20, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Beautiful bike....I love the Sante components...What frame is that?


Thanks! It is an 87 Schwinn Super Sport that I picked up off of ebay with a bad repaint. I had it powdercoated.


----------

